# Player's Journal?



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 24, 2004)

What is the deadline for the next available issue of EN World Player's Journal?

Presuming that the deadline for the October issue has passed, that would be the January issue.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 24, 2004)

Well, it's no longer called the ENWorld Player's Journal.  It's the ENWorld Gamer.  And the deadline would be mid-September.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 25, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Well, it's no longer called the ENWorld Player's Journal.  It's the ENWorld Gamer.




I wish I had know that before I sent in that query letter. D'oh. Well, at least i made the deadline with time to spare.


----------

